# Sports forum



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Man this place is dead. This time fo year is usually wide open. I guess since  Aubarn, GT, and Ut suck there have been less of the normal posters. UGA is 5-0 so the trolls are laying low hoping the next sat will be when they lose. I know there has been some processed [banned] members but dang where's everybody at?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

im here. let me just say that uga sucks and i hope the cocks run yall off the field. Roll Tide. That is all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> im here. let me just say that uga sucks and i hope the cocks run yall off the field. Roll Tide. That is all.



Like Ole Miss did yall in the second half......... Go Dawgs! That is all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Like Ole Miss did yall in the second half......... Go Dawgs! That is all!


yep. and were still number one.  rtr.


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2012)

It's not just this forum.  I've been frequenting other Dawg forums a good bit over the past several months and they are all slow the past few week.

Not sure what the deal is?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man this place is dead. This time fo year is usually wide open. I guess since  Aubarn, GT, and Ut suck there have been less of the normal posters. UGA is 5-0 so the trolls are laying low hoping the next sat will be when they lose. I know there has been some processed [banned] members but dang where's everybody at?



Sooo...... you're saying you miss Lil' Joey, Kevina, and Les Miles?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sooo...... you're saying you miss Lil' Joey, Kevina, and Les Miles?



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Nooooooooo!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. and were still number one.  rtr.



Cool!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Buck said:


> It's not just this forum.  I've been frequenting other Dawg forums a good bit over the past several months and they are all slow the past few week.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is?



It may be the economy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

UGA will have them talking one way or the other in the next couple of weeks. I hope to be one of the loudest. I could also be one of the quietest.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 2, 2012)

SF is slow.  But do are all areas of Woodys with the exception of the PF.  I have to stay outa there. People are just too busy. I don't have near the time this year to stir the pot as I did this time last year.     But everybody sux but the Dawgs.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

Les would have somebody stirred up by now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> UGA will have them talking one way or the other in the next couple of weeks. I hope to be one of the loudest. I could also be one of the quietest.



6-0 Charlie! 6-0!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It may be the economy.



its your skeeeeery obama avatar.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Les would have somebody stirred up by now.



Les has probably sucking on his passey the way LSwho has been playing........ After UF beats them sat he may go over the edge!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Les has probably sucking on his passey the way LSwho has been playing........ After UF beats them sat he may go over the edge!



be sure to post the pics.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 2, 2012)

George Bush caused it....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> its your skeeeeery obama avatar.



Vote early, vote often, but please dont vote Obama!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

All our rowdy friends done settled down.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 2, 2012)

LSU by 2 TDs!!!  GEAUX TIGERS


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

I think we need an LSU Florida Poll Jeff. I need somewhere to vote against the Gators.


----------



## gin house (Oct 2, 2012)

The dawgs know the first loss is coming this weekend.....lol.     What ever happened to Les Miles?   One day he was posting and the next he was gone..........  I must have missed it?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

it was quite the meltdown and got pulled off here faster than lattimore.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think we need an LSU Florida Poll Jeff. I need somewhere to vote against the Gators.



There is http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714370


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

gin house said:


> The dawgs know the first loss is coming this weekend.....lol.     What ever happened to Les Miles?   One day he was posting and the next he was gone..........  I must have missed it?



He's still coaching in baton Rouge.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

carolina by 7.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

6-0! Bamers show up in t town for a game even though its a bye week because they cant read!


----------



## chadair (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> carolina by 7.



at least!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

chadair said:


> at least!!!



I know of about 30 ac units that need serviced. I guess I will tell them to call someone else.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2012)

There is so much love between Dawgs and Gators.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> There is so much love between Dawgs and Gators.



I love to eat fried gator


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2012)

i need an ac guy.


----------



## chadair (Oct 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I know of about 30 ac units that need serviced. I guess I will tell them to call someone else.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

chadair said:


>



Mmm Hmmm......,,,,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> i need an ac guy.



Call this guy at Chadwick H&R.. 770-555-5565


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 2, 2012)

It is a combination of UGA fans holding their breath that we may actually be really good and all anti UGA fans hoping we are not that good. Right now UGA fans can't bang on Bobo and Richt is doing his job = not much posting.  Tech fans are laying low about Tech and waiting for UGA to lose to start the whole haven't won a NC since 1980 thing, Auburn fans are nowhere to be found, BAMA is just waiting on a big game,  and all in all it is really a giant holding pattern.  I seem to have a feeling things will pick up after the USC - UGA game, one way or another.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> It is a combination of UGA fans holding their breath that we may actually be really good and all anti UGA fans hoping we are not that good. Right now UGA fans can't bang on Bobo and Richt is doing his job = not much posting.  Tech fans are laying low about Tech and waiting for UGA to lose to start the whole haven't won a NC since 1980 thing, Auburn fans are nowhere to be found, BAMA is just waiting on a big game,  and all in all it is really a giant holding pattern.  I seem to have a feeling things will pick up after the USC - UGA game, one way or another.



Yep! If we lose the bottom feeders will be out before the last second on the clock.....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 2, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> SF is slow.  But do are all areas of Woodys with the exception of the PF.  I have to stay outa there. People are just too busy. I don't have near the time this year to stir the pot as I did this time last year.     But everybody sux but the Dawgs.....



yep!!! very busy.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2012)

nickel back said:


> yep!!! very busy.....



This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2012)

It's an election year, things are heating up.

Plus, everyone knows bama is going to win it all (again) so what's the use?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's an election year, things are heating up.
> 
> Plus, everyone knows bama is going to win it all (again) so what's the use?



This. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## country boy (Oct 3, 2012)

Ga sucks they really really suck!!!
Ga sucks they really really suck!!!

GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's an election year, things are heating up.
> 
> Plus, everyone knows bama is going to win it all (again) so what's the use?


 Not if yall keep playing like they did against Ole Miss....



Matthew6 said:


> This. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2012)

Historically this forum has been made up of two groups.  UGA fans, and people who love to hate UGA.  There has been some middle ground but not much.

We are undefeated and the haters don't have a leg to stand on right now.  We UGA fans know we have a test this Saturday and have been burned before when we thought we had it together (2008 anyone?) so we are enjoying the ride but it is tempered with caution.

I'll say this, we need to enjoy every win.  I see people carping about this and that and while they have valid points, they don't need to forget to enjoy it.

I personally have been real busy being a new daddy etc and haven't had as much time for this place.

But to me it is a whole lot more enjoyable with all the super trolls gone.  It's nice to not have to wade through pages upon pages of pot stirring nonsense.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2012)

Buck said:


> It's not just this forum.  I've been frequenting other Dawg forums a good bit over the past several months and they are all slow the past few week.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is?



Sounds like the shock factor has set in with the Dwags that they are undefeated at this point in the season. Hard to know how to act when you have not been there before.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Sounds like the shock factor has set in with the Dwags that they are undefeated at this point in the season. Hard to know how to act when you have not been there before.



Been here several times.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not if yall keep playing like they did against Ole Miss....



We were experimenting.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Historically this forum has been made up of two groups.  UGA fans, and people who love to hate UGA.  There has been some middle ground but not much.
> 
> We are undefeated and the haters don't have a leg to stand on right now.  We UGA fans know we have a test this Saturday and have been burned before when we thought we had it together (2008 anyone?) so we are enjoying the ride but it is tempered with caution.
> 
> ...



^^This^^  

I remember not long ago the dog fans were relentless on this site as they should be. But year after year the carpet kept getting pulled out from under them. Now they just don't want to get burned again, and for the last few years, just lay low besides a few diehard fans. The funniest thing to me is the most heated threads are between their own fans about who should be fired.

I also remember years ago there was alot of GT fans here as well. They would go head to head with the UGA fans almost everyday, now, its just an occasional rumbling from time to time after GT gets on a 2 game winning streak but then quickly fades.

I also remember for years and years there was hardly ever any rumbling from the Bama fans except for telling us how they were just about to turn it all around with the next coach only to be the laughing stock again. They finally got a good one and now there like no-seeums, you can't beat them off of you.

Lastly, did I miss something, did Les Miles get banned?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We were experimenting.



Thats what we have been doing on D....


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We were experimenting.



I think the experiment showed that Bama is not near as deep as some crazies think, excluding running back and Dline. Bama is the best team in the country and Saban has recruited extremely well, BUT, they are not 4 or 5 deep at every position like I've heard said here lately. Thats simply impossible with recruiting limits these days. I saw alot of 2nd and 3rd stringers play last week and I wasn't impressed with many of them and I don't believe Saban was as well with his comments concerning the second half of play. Texas embarrassed that defense and Bama made tham look like NFL players on way to many plays. 

Still the best team in the country but I promise you, they can't have to many more injury weekends like this past one if they want to just roll thru undefeated and win the NC game.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man this place is dead. This time fo year is usually wide open. I guess since  Aubarn, GT, and Ut suck there have been less of the normal posters. UGA is 5-0 so the trolls are laying low hoping the next sat will be when they lose. I know there has been some processed [banned] members but dang where's everybody at?



Maybe they are working on their next "Fire CMR" thread just in case you lose Saturday.


Oh wait, that's your job.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I think the experiment showed that Bama is not near as deep as some crazies think, excluding running back and Dline. Bama is the best team in the country and Saban has recruited extremely well, BUT, they are not 4 or 5 deep at every position like I've heard said here lately. Thats simply impossible with recruiting limits these days. I saw alot of 2nd and 3rd stringers play last week and I wasn't impressed with many of them and I don't believe Saban was as well with his comments concerning the second half of play. Texas embarrassed that defense and Bama made tham look like NFL players on way to many plays.
> 
> Still the best team in the country but I promise you, they can't have to many more injury weekends like this past one if they want to just roll thru undefeated and win the NC game.



We have been hit harder this year than we have in the last 5 years (injuries).  Though unfotunate to the injured players, most of the affected positions are the ones we are the deepest (RBs and WRs).

We have some extremely talented players (starters and back-ups) but they lack experience and that is my biggest concern.  Before the season started, I stated many times that I did not believe we had a top 5 team and I thought LSU would be the team.  As far as SEC competition, UGA looks to be serious.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 3, 2012)

The ephelump humpers are closet barners anyway.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We have been hit harder this year than we have in the last 5 years (injuries).  Though unfotunate to the injured players, most of the affected positions are the ones we are the deepest (RBs and WRs).
> 
> We have some extremely talented players (starters and back-ups) but they lack experience and that is my biggest concern.  Before the season started, I stated many times that I did not believe we had a top 5 team and I thought LSU would be the team.  As far as SEC competition, UGA looks to be serious.



I agree they do have many talented backups but to get on the field and perform at the level of the starters takes playing time and maturity and it just doesn't happen overnight. I get caught up in it as well with OSU. Watching the game against Cal, I'm screaming at the tv wondering where our 2 five star cornerbacks are and why 5 star LB Curtis Grant and both 5 star DL Spence and adulphous Washington are not on the field? Then I realize they are true freshman and no matter how talented they are, they have to learn assignments and angles and where to be at every moment on the field.

Thats why I laugh when I hear Bama is 4 or 5 deep at every position and no matter who steps on the field they will all perform as the starters do. I think the media causes alot of that as well with stupid comments while broadcasting games. I remember Musberger telling "Herby" as he calls him "the way Bama is shutting down Denard, this might be one of the best defensive performances I have ever seen".

Not 2 weeks later, ND shuts him down even more than Bama did and Musberger made no such claims. 

I think the media is what keeps Saban on edge so much.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 3, 2012)

Buck said:


> It's not just this forum.  I've been frequenting other Dawg forums a good bit over the past several months and they are all slow the past few week.
> 
> Not sure what the deal is?



They don't know how to act when they haven't dropped game they shouldn't by week 5.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2012)

Do I really need to start another SEC is overrated thread?  For me it's a lack of a computer. My laptop died last fall and my iPhone ain't exactly easy to type on.  But if it gets the sports forum back to the good old days, I can find a new laptop!  Btw...  How is it that Les got banned and I haven't?  I've been stiring the pot for nearly 5 years against you SEC puppets. ;-)


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Do I really need to start another SEC is overrated thread?  For me it's a lack of a computer. My laptop died last fall and my iPhone ain't exactly easy to type on.  But if it gets the sports forum back to the good old days, I can find a new laptop!  Btw...  How is it that Les got banned and I haven't?  I've been stiring the pot for nearly 5 years against you SEC puppets. ;-)



I guess the SEC mods feel sorry for you cause all your west coast teams suc...


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2012)

Kinda like the SEC's record against the PAC-12 in the BCS era!  ;-)


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Maybe they are working on their next "Fire CMR" thread just in case you lose Saturday.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that's your job.



I dont see your point.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Do I really need to start another SEC is overrated thread?  For me it's a lack of a computer. My laptop died last fall and my iPhone ain't exactly easy to type on.  But if it gets the sports forum back to the good old days, I can find a new laptop!  Btw...  How is it that Les got banned and I haven't?  I've been stiring the pot for nearly 5 years against you SEC puppets. ;-)



He did not make as many excuses.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 31, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Do I really need to start another SEC is overrated thread?  For me it's a lack of a computer. My laptop died last fall and my iPhone ain't exactly easy to type on.  But if it gets the sports forum back to the good old days, I can find a new laptop!  Btw...  How is it that Les got banned and I haven't?  I've been stiring the pot for nearly 5 years against you SEC puppets. ;-)


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2016)

Throwback said:


>


----------

